# Trek Madone Series 9 Cyclic Fly6 Adapter



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Got another request from a Trek Madone Series 9 owner. Wanted to mount a Cyclic Fly6 on the back using that little bracket Trek supplies so I have been working on this design. Works the same way as the Garmin mount, you must disassemble the reflector bracket and pull it apart then insert this and put the bolt back in while adding an M4 nut on the front side.

Trek Madone 9 Cyclic Fly6 Insert


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

This is how it mounts the Fly6. I am working on a all-in-one mount that snaps on but have no idea if and when I might release it.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

that's nice.. if /when I get a madone 9... I'm in.


----------

